# NO MORE ANIMAL CROSSING GAMES??



## pika62221 (Apr 2, 2016)

Did everyone hear the news? Apparently Nintendo has decided they will no longer produce any future Animal Crossing games due to Amiibo Festival being so poorly received! After 15 years it will be their shortest lived series. It's truly a sad, sad day for Animal Crossing fans. Japanese players apparently went to Nintendo to protest outside the building, but Nintendo held firm on their plans. Fans in America and Europe are recommended to do the same. We're all expected to chant the same thing over and over while we protest too. It's "APRIL FOOL'S". Happy April Fool's Day!


----------



## carp (Apr 2, 2016)

me: ctrl + f "april"


----------



## willowwolf (Apr 2, 2016)

Ha APRRIILL FOOOLLSS LOL although I did click this super fast at first hah!!


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2016)

kek, funny memes you got there, kid....it'd be a shame if something......happened to them.......


----------



## Bubblebeam (Apr 3, 2016)

Dang I fell for this. Thank God it's not true. Long live AC


----------



## Cascade (Apr 3, 2016)

Praying for AC in Nintendo NX console.


----------



## radioloves (Apr 3, 2016)

OH MY GOODNESS! You scared me lol I thought for a second they were actually going to closed down, my heart almost skipped a beat xD


----------



## davidlblack (Apr 5, 2016)

wHAT


(my initial reaction!)

*Reads "HA APRILS FOOLS!" comments*


Oh, good one, good one... :- )


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Apr 8, 2016)

Haha, totally fell for it!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 9, 2016)

April Fools was over a week ago, and I bought it!


----------

